# Trane XL1200 condenser



## jsantos (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Trane XL1200, manufactured around 1992 according to the manual, but not sure when it was installed (I'm the 3rd owner of the house).  

We have not had the air conditioning on as we are in Winter.  however, my neighbor pointed out to me that the fan was running constantly for about one week.  

I cut off power to the unit to see if the contact switch would reset.  I turned power back on and then after about 30-40 minutes I heard several popping noises (sounded like a motorcycle exhaust) and saw white smoke coming from the condenser.  I cut off power to it and have not turned it on.  

Any idea why the fan would turn on when we have the heater on inside.  And what could have caused the popping noises and white smoke.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 1, 2010)

I believe you have a heat pump.  A heat pump uses the heat generated from the condensor via a switching valve, to heat the interior of your home.  Kinda like running A/C in reverse.  The fan should run when the compressor runs and it sounds like the contactor used to engage the compressor stuck in the closed position.  Turn the power off to the unit and remove the side panel and look for signs of a burned contactor.  Their only a couple of bucks to replace.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 1, 2010)

jsantos said:


> white smoke coming from the condenser.


Smoke from this?
https://www.centraltrailer.com/cart/images/1499-4461.jpg


----------



## kok328 (Mar 1, 2010)

Oops, I overlooked the possiblity that the capacitor blew but, figured that would be more obvious than a welded contactor.  I'm sure the problem won't be hard to find once the panel is removed but, be sure to turn off the breaker first.  A new capacitor is only a couple of bucks too but, be sure to inspect the contactor as the cap usually doesn't cause the system to remain running without a call for heat.


----------

